# Dartfrog tank ready?



## Ronald.K (Jul 22, 2021)

Hi all,

I've been reading a lot of posts here on the forum and stated that this forum is way more active and complete then my Dutch go to. ( Excuse me for typos)

A while ago ( 2 weeks ) I finished my Viv and was actually thinking if it has all the checkmarks to hold frogs in 1.5 months

So my Viv is 70x70x60 in centimetres, it's a triangle

It has the following hardware:

- automated misting system.( Using R O water)

- 2, pc fans removing humidity. (Adjustable)
Average humidity is around 80% with a drop to 70% on a daily basis to let the soil dry a bit. This is controlled by a lucky reptile humidity controller.

- 1 pc fan blowing across the front screen.(adjustable) to keep it clear of condensation.

- temperature varies between 25/28 degrees Celsius and drops a few degrees lower at night)

- juwel helialux spectrum 700 led controlled by a led controller ( yes my Viv is a rebuild aquarium. )

as for the hardscape:

I build a background using pur foam with cork bark and covered this with elastopur and used Coco coir to give it a natural look. I also added photo canisters for egg laying sites. And covered 2 net cups to put bromelia's in.

The bottom has a false bottom made with:

- Hydro balls (1 cm )
On top of that dendrofoam a thick 3 cm wide sheet with a option to drain excess water

The soil mixture contains:


Coco coir
Coco husks
Spagnum moss
Crushed charcoal
dried oak leafs

Clean up crew:

Tropical springtales.
Tropical isopods ( dwarf whites )

I have those 2 in a master culture.

I'm training myself on maintaining fruitfly cultures, so I'm never out of food and will use repashy vitamin A twice a month and dendrocare with each feeding.

as for plants:


5 bromelia's ( 2 small, 1 medium, 2 large )
Ficus oak shape leaves.
1 fern
1 Pilea involucrata
[*]java moss
[*]Selaginella uncinata 




I'm waiting on a order of 2 bromelia's and 1 spiderwood to have more height and will probably cover that with something like moss.

I'm also thinking about adding the following plants: 


Pothos.
Monsterna minima.
wandering Jew plant.

Here are some photos: 































I hope I added everything, I'm curious for the reply's and appreciate the feedback to make it an even better tank!

Thanks in advance!

Ronald


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hi Ronald, and welcome. 

What species of dart frogs are you intending to keep? That will help us with suggestions for the tank. 

Your soil mixture is likely to hold a lot of water and become water logged. Most people use an ABG style substrate, which doesn't retain as much moisture as the mix you're using will.


----------



## Ronald.K (Jul 22, 2021)

Hi! 

Thanks for the fast reply!

Since I'm a beginner with frogs I will probably start with D. Auratus or D. Tinctorius, I do not know how much frogs can be held in the vivarium... ( So please advice on that ) 

I can't seem to find ABG mix in the Netherlands so I'm forced to use the exo terra rainforest mix. Would that be better ?

I picked mine of YouTube ( northern frogger )


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

I may also suggest placing some wood to give some vertical climbing areas for the frogs.


----------



## Ronald.K (Jul 22, 2021)

Chris S said:


> I may also suggest placing some wood to give some vertical climbing areas for the frogs.


Hi! 

I'm waiting on spiderwood 40 / 50 cm to be delivered  

Thanks!


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Ronald.K said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm waiting on spiderwood 40 / 50 cm to be delivered
> 
> Thanks!


My bad, I missed that sorry!


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

@Tijl do you have recommended places to buy ABG in Europe?


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

fishingguy12345 said:


> @Tijl do you have recommended places to buy ABG in Europe?


Never looked for it.. I don't personly like ABG so I don't use it or recommend to use it 😅 

I can recommend using aquariumgravel.


----------



## Ronald.K (Jul 22, 2021)

Tijl said:


> Never looked for it.. I don't personly like ABG so I don't use it or recommend to use it 😅
> 
> I can recommend using aquariumgravel.


Hmm I never heard of it, can the plants grow in that?


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Ronald.K said:


> Hmm I never heard of it, can the plants grow in that?



Yes :








70x50x65cm Vivarium Build.


Hello, I wanted to share the first vivarium I scaped in a rack system that contains 4x 70x50x65. I already finished and planted 2 out of the 4 tanks in total and have not yet started to work on the other 2. That is probably something I will start next year.. In this topic I wanted to focus on...




www.dendroboard.com





If you like to see some more examples :








🄵🅁🄾🄶🅂 🄰🄽🄳 🅅🄸🅅🄰🅁🄸🅄🄼🅂


Hi, Amazing setups you have. What grade is the pond foam you are using? Coarse or medium.




www.dendroboard.com





To answer your 'how many frogs' question : 
Please research the species you want to keep. This way you can design the enclosure specificly for that species. 

Tinctorious are always best kept in pairs. Tbh, the dimensions of your tank are quite small, so I would only keep a pair no mather what species.


----------



## Slatery0 (Feb 27, 2017)

should grow in nicely!!!


----------



## Ronald.K (Jul 22, 2021)

Tijl said:


> Yes :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay thanks! I had a few other questions; do the clean up crew live in there ? 

And for the frogs I was also thinking one couple tinctorius or 3 auratus because they were group animals, 

According to Dutchrana ( a shop here ) all was perfect for tinctorius or auratus. 

Except the fact I need to build more height for the frogs


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Ronald.K said:


> Okay thanks! I had a few other questions; do the clean up crew live in there ?
> 
> And for the frogs I was also thinking one couple tinctorius or 3 auratus because they were group animals,
> 
> ...


Ofc. The springtails and isopods mostly hang out in the leaflitter and bark.

Your tank and it's dimentions is imo too small for more than 2 frogs. Auratus can thrive in group unlike Tinctorious but it doensn't necessarily mean Auratus are group animals.


----------



## Ronald.K (Jul 22, 2021)

Tijl said:


> Ofc. The springtails and isopods mostly hang out in the leaflitter and bark.
> 
> Your tank and it's dimentions is imo too small for more than 2 frogs. Auratus can thrive in group unlike Tinctorious but it doensn't necessarily mean Auratus are group animals.


Thanks!

I will first try how my substrate works, ie will plants suffer then I'll remove the substrate and replace it with gravel.

I'll will keep no more then 2 frogs in it, it needs to be good for them, not stressfull. 

Are there any other points you ( and anyone ) can point out before i will add frogs to them ?


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Ronald.K said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I will first try how my substrate works, ie will plants suffer then I'll remove the substrate and replace it with gravel.
> 
> ...


It's not for the plants we advice. It beneficial and even necessary for the frogs that the substrate is dry.

So far I can't point out annything else, since you haven't decided on a species yet. This will influence the recommendations the(expierenced) keepers here will give you.

Btw, If you ever pass through belgium, feel free to visit.


----------



## Ronald.K (Jul 22, 2021)

Tijl said:


> It's not for the plants we advice. It beneficial and even necessary for the frogs that the substrate is dry.
> 
> So far I can't point out annything else, since you haven't decided on a species yet. This will influence the recommendations the(expierenced) keepers here will give you.
> 
> Btw, If you ever pass through belgium, feel free to visit.


The species will be tinctorius. I like that they are large and bold and a good beginner frog according to the forums and websites.

Thanks for the invite! Maybe I'll do that in the near future


----------



## Ronald.K (Jul 22, 2021)

Hi all, 

The spiderwood has been delivered, I will probably cover this with moss and I also aquired 2 new bromelia's  

See the picture below: 










I hope the spiderwood gives a little more crawling space for the future inhabitants, maybe I will add more when the plants start grow in, 

I'm still thinking about the pink bromerlia where to place it, what do you all think ?


----------



## 2 tincs bakhuis (Jul 8, 2021)

Hi I would take the middle red one and put it in the top left corner and take the leftmost green brom and place next to the pink. Just a idea.


----------



## Ronald.K (Jul 22, 2021)

2 tincs bakhuis said:


> Hi I would take the middle red one and put it in the top left corner and take the leftmost green brom and place next to the pink. Just a idea.


Hi, 

That's a good idea! I forgot to upload the new picture 😅 I'm waiting on a bunch of cuttings from a member here, and will wait until the tank has grown in some more, 

Here is the new look:


----------



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

I would try to add more climbing surfaces, still. Frogs like a lot of vertical space, and it helps make up for the lack of floorspace. Your tank should look something like a jungle gym.


----------



## Ronald.K (Jul 22, 2021)

Betta132 said:


> I would try to add more climbing surfaces, still. Frogs like a lot of vertical space, and it helps make up for the lack of floorspace. Your tank should look something like a jungle gym.


That is very true! I'm still waiting on various cuttings of plants to create more climbing surface, I'm also going to put Pothos in it, 

The background has ledges where the frogs can walk upon, it doesn't show good on the picture here tho..

As for hardscape I will add more slowly, still got to wait 1.5 months before I can have frogs, by then it will be as good as I can get it.


----------



## amfrogs (Jul 14, 2020)

How is it growing in? Update photos?


----------

